

Show HN: Simple Chat Application Using Elixir Phoenix Running on Raspberry Pi 2 - zabi_rauf
http://pichat.zohaib.me

======
JTxt
Nice. Thanks for sharing the writeup and demo. You'll probably want to rate
and character limit it.

edit: also perhaps deny a single user from duplicating tabs and saturating the
bandwidth. ...but it's a neat demo and useful for trusted users.

~~~
zabi_rauf
Thanks, yep i need to add that. I just put it together from the fork of
chrismccord chat example, did'nt put much thought into the rate & limit.

------
punnerud
There should be a spam-filter based on number of post per users compared to
other users in a given timeframe. The chat is now flooded by a user posting
links to porn-pages.

